# Boeing....Charleston SC Plant



## Jackie22 (Feb 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/SE71NJl-naY?autoplay=1







​​


----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

Goodness Jackie you're really going techie on us. I thought this was guy stuff.  Just kidding


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Goodness Jackie you're really going techie on us. I thought this was guy stuff.  Just kidding



Lol...these are emails I've received, thought I'd share...now Josiah, us women folk are not all lipstick and fluff.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks Jackie.


----------

